

Ask HN: Would you buy this product? - peter_l_downs

I'm thinking about maybe turning my sideproject into an actual product.<p>Teachers / Professors who have to read and grade lots of papers: would you be interested in a tool which automatically determined the most important sentences in a paper and then highlighted them inline?<p>Assume that the tool is at least 95% accurate, and that you can supply key words or phrases you consider important to weight the highlighting. It would do nothing to actually grade the paper - just help you skim through it more quickly.
======
michael_dorfman
I think you are aiming at the wrong end of the market. Teachers/Professors are
much less likely to want a tool to help them skim documents than students are.

My wife is a teacher; she has lots of papers to grade. She sucks it up, and
reads each one, carefully. That's what she's paid to do, and she takes it
seriously.

Her students, on the other hand....well, some of them, at least, seem to be
looking for shortcuts every step of the way. There's your market, I'd think.

